# Brown Nose



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone's dog lose coloring in their nose due to lack of sunlight? The breeder told me it was due to lack of sunlight and it will come back. I googled it and got the same result.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Honestly, it depends. Many dogs do have winter nose, but it does not always come back. The stronger the pigment, the less likely winter nose is. I have a couple that have winter nose and while they darken up in the summer months, they never get as dark as the ones that stay dark year round.


----------



## mandym (Jan 15, 2014)

yep. happens to my maltese also. summer time his nose is completely black but during winter he looses the color. Don't worry, it will turn black again


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's mostly genetics with some degree of modification by the sun. If the nose pigment is weak, it may or may not get completely black just with sun. Does it worry or bother you that your pup's nose pigment isn't completely black? I hope not- It's purely cosmetic and tons of pet Maltese are just adorable regardless . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh ok good to know. Nothing bothers me when I know about it in advance. In her pictures her nose was black. When I got her home it wasn't. So I was a bit puzzled. She's still a cutie just thrown off a bit as she looked different then the photos.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker had a black nose for a long time but as he's getting older, it fades a LOT in the winter and doesnt seem to get totally black anymore in the summer  makes me a little sad but he's still a cute little guy either way.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Kelly had a black nose before and now it has faded to pinkish/brownish at the tip. I don't mind as much as I used to, though. And Kimmy's nose is very black even though she doesn't get any sunlight (she's always indoors). I do think genetics has a lot to do with it... Both of Kimmy's sisters that I know have jet-black noses like her. Just out of curiosity, who are your fluff's parents?


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Rogan and Holly.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Rogan and Holly.


Oh, that is also Kimmy's sire!  They are half sisters, how sweet!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi has never had a really black nose and it does lighten in the winter, and I've noticed the pigment around his eyes is a little lighter in places too.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella has always had a very black nose. This winter it has been very dull outside and her nose has gone a bit brown. I am hoping once she's able to get outside more her nose will get its pigment back.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Yea the outside corners of my pups nose is light brown while the middle top is a dark brown. What color are your dogs paw pads?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Anyone's dog lose coloring in their nose due to lack of sunlight? The breeder told me it was due to lack of sunlight and it will come back. I googled it and got the same result.


Both of mine are jet black in winter and McC was in summer too- Bimmer hasn't seen a summer yet. 

I don't care if they were green in summer or blue pink or white in winter. Healthy is all that matters. Not size nor coat etc. My opinion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine used to be black but s they got older it got a dark brown , but in winter they always go a light brown or almost pinkish brown, so we call it "rosey nosey". Bitsy's not is the lightest with darker brown spots, she's my little freckle nose, she's the oldest at 13.5 though...


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Mine used to be black but s they got older it got a dark brown , but in winter they always go a light brown or almost pinkish brown, so we call it "rosey nosey". Bitsy's not is the lightest with darker brown spots, she's my little freckle nose, she's the oldest at 13.5 though...


Your signature always catches me off guard. It's the eyes. Lol.


----------

